# Windows 10 crashes when I try to play games



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi,
I am not really sure where to post this so I am posting it here since this is the system that I am using. This problem has been going on for roughly three weeks and I am getting desperate.

My current problem is that whenever I try to play a game of any kind it either gives me a BSOD (Each BSOD has had a different Stop code and what went wrong) or it freezes on me, then on the reboot it gives me "MBR error 1 press any key to load from floopy disk" I turn it off and wait a minute or two and it boots up no problem as if nothing happened. Whenever I restart I also get the same MBR error and the same thing happens. I have tried restoring to a previous backup before this started, scanning each drive for corruption, checking drivers to see if any were out of date, scanning my ram, scanning for malware/viruses, (I have used Malware bytes, Norton, and the Acronis scanner I forget its name) disabling startup programs, and increasing the amount of v ram I have, the scans come up with nothing and the other things didn't help at all. I have also lost my install disks so I can't restore the mbr unless there is a solution I have not found. If someone can help that would be so appreciated.

Motherboard z270 Taichi
Video card Nvidia 1060
CPU Intel Core i5-7600K
16GB of ram


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

Your intermittent MBR error points to a potential problem with your hard drive. (which you didn't post the specs for)
Before you do anything else, make sure anything important you have on your PC is backed up.
Try running CrystalDiskInfo to see if there are any problems reported.
You can save the report and post the text here if it shows anything. 

You also have not sad which OS you are running. If it is windows 10, then you can download and install the Windows 10 installation media onto a usb drive.
With that, you can repair the MBR.


----------



## Pandaros (Sep 26, 2019)

Only when you play a game? That's odd. Usually MBR problems will not allow the OS to load.
Anyway, I think the repair feature on the installation disk would be my first choice. If you have access to another computer, you can download a copy of your windows version and make a bootable flash drive. That would give you access to the repair feature. If you need help with that, here is a tutorial:


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Yea I forgot to specify my main drive which is a Corsair M2 Mp500 Drive. I am running windows 10 and can I get a link to where I can install the installation media so that way I can try and see if that is the problem here.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks to CrystalDiskInfo I have noticed that my main drive is running a solid 30 degrees hotter then any of my other drives roughly 60 degrees Celsius or 140 Fahrenheit. All my other drives are around 30 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Pandaros (Sep 26, 2019)

Hmm...you might want to get the Corsair SSD Toolbox. Useful stuff in there.
My computer is pretty much identical to yours except for manufacturers. I have a Gigabyte MB and a Samsung SSD.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

I already have the Corsair ssd toolbox the only thing I really noticed I could do was upgrade the firmware on the drive beside that it didnt really help at all.


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

M.2 drives are notorious for running hot.
I do not trust things that run hot, but from what I have read, it seems to be normal. 
You may consider improving the cooling system for the M.2 drive.
You might also consider installing your games on your regular SSD's to see if the problem goes away. 
It could be that the M.2 is overheating under the load of your games.

I am assuming that CDI did not report any failure issues with the drive.


----------



## Pandaros (Sep 26, 2019)

Just as an FYI, my NVMe is at 40C right now (same system). On my Z270 board, there are two places to install the M.2. One is right up beside the hot processor and the other much closer to the edge of the board. I picked the cooler one. The mobo manual said that an NVMe would work in either slot.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

I have three slots for my M2 drives two are underneath my video card, and the other is by the processor I have 2 m2 drives both under the video card. I have also made sure I am not using any blocked off plugs. I also only have my games on other drives that are not my main drive. Though while doing boot repair thanks I found something odd. My H drive which is a Toshiba 5tb drive has a boot record on it could that be the source of it?


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Also CDI reported things I expected mainly bad shutdowns due to the crashes though temp did pop up.


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

If you want to try removing the MBR on your 5 TB drive, you would do it thusly:
Open up cmd as administrator.
Type diskpart and hit enter
Type list disk and enter
Type select disk 9 and enter
Type list partition and enter
Type select partition 1 and enter
Type inactive and enter
Type exit

You will of course need to substitute the correct disk number and
BE VERY CAREFUL you don't erase your MBR on the wrong drive.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Okay when I tried I didnt get a pop up saying it got deleted so it might have been a glitch or something since only my main drive shows a mbr partition.


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh - you don't get a confirmation on stuff like this. It is command line baby.

In any-case, it sounds like we are in watch and wait mode now. Maybe keep CDI open while you play a game and watch if the temperatures rise.
Do you plan to post the CDI log?


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Yea I will do that in a couple minutes.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 8.3.1 (C) 2008-2019 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World: https://crystalmark.info/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

OS : Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 18362] (x64)
Date : 2019/10/20 14:45:27

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
+ Standard SATA AHCI Controller [ATA]
- ASUS DRW-24B1ST g
+ Standard SATA AHCI Controller [ATA]
- Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
- TOSHIBA HDWE150
+ Intel(R) 200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller [ATA]
- TOSHIBA HDWE150
+ Standard NVM Express Controller [SCSI]
- Force MP510
- Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller [SCSI]
+ Standard NVM Express Controller [SCSI]
- Force MP500
+ Microsoft VHD Loopback Controller [SCSI]
- Microsoft Virtual Disk

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
(1) Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB : 500.1 GB [0/1/0, pd1] - sg
(2) TOSHIBA HDWE150 : 5000.9 GB [1/1/0, pd1]
(3) Force MP510 : 960.1 GB [2/2/0, sq] - nv
(4) Force MP500 : 240.0 GB [3/3/0, sq] - nv
(5) TOSHIBA HDWE150 : 5000.9 GB [4/4/3, pd1]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(1) Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
Firmware : EMT02B6Q
Serial Number : S2RANX0H730022R
Disk Size : 500.1 GB (8.4/137.4/500.1/500.1)
Buffer Size : Unknown
Queue Depth : 32
# of Sectors : 976773168
Rotation Rate : ---- (SSD)
Interface : Serial ATA
Major Version : ACS-2
Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 4c
Transfer Mode : SATA/600 | SATA/600
Power On Hours : 11935 hours
Power On Count : 4875 count
Host Writes : 23899 GB
Wear Level Count : 45
Temperature : 31 C (87 F)
Health Status : Good (100 %)
Features : S.M.A.R.T., 48bit LBA, NCQ, TRIM, DevSleep
APM Level : ----
AAM Level : ----
Drive Letter : I:

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
05 100 100 _10 000000000000 Reallocated Sector Count
09 _97 _97 __0 000000002E9F Power-on Hours
0C _95 _95 __0 00000000130B Power-on Count
B1 _97 _97 __0 00000000002D Wear Leveling Count
B3 100 100 _10 000000000000 Used Reserved Block Count (Total)
B5 100 100 _10 000000000000 Program Fail Count (Total)
B6 100 100 _10 000000000000 Erase Fail Count (Total)
B7 100 100 _10 000000000000 Runtime Bad Block (Total)
BB 100 100 __0 000000000000 Uncorrectable Error Count
BE _69 _45 __0 00000000001F Airflow Temperature
C3 200 200 __0 000000000000 ECC Error Rate
C7 100 100 __0 000000000000 CRC Error Count
EB _99 _99 __0 000000000180 POR Recovery Count
F1 _99 _99 __0 000BAB63047E Total LBAs Written

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
000: 0040 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 5332 5241 4E58 3048 3733 3030 3232 5220 2020 2020
020: 0000 0000 0000 454D 5430 3242 3651 5361 6D73 756E
030: 6720 5353 4420 3835 3020 4556 4F20 3530 3047 4220
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8001 4001 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0200 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0101
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0F10
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 850E 00C6 016C 0060
080: 03FC 0039 746B 7D01 4163 7469 BC01 4163 407F 0001
090: 0004 0000 FFFE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 6030 3A38 0000 0000 0000 0008 4000 0000 5002 538D
110: 410B F121 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 401E
120: 401C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0003 0001
170: 2020 2020 2020 2020 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 003D 0000 0000 4000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 107F 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0800 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 4000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 E1A5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 01 00 05 33 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32
010: 00 61 61 9F 2E 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32 00 5F 5F 0B
020: 13 00 00 00 00 00 B1 13 00 61 61 2D 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 B3 13 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B5 32
040: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B6 32 00 64 64 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 B7 13 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 BB 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 32
070: 00 45 2D 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 C3 1A 00 C8 C8 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 3E 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 EB 12 00 63 63 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 F1 32
0A0: 00 63 63 7E 04 63 AB 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 53
170: 03 00 01 00 02 FF 00 09 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4F

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 01 00 05 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 B1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 B3 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B5 0A
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B6 0A 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 B7 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 BB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C3 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 EB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F1 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4E

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(2) TOSHIBA HDWE150
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : TOSHIBA HDWE150
Firmware : FP2A
Serial Number : 17GTK1GGF57D
Disk Size : 5000.9 GB (8.4/137.4/5000.9/5000.9)
Buffer Size : Unknown
Queue Depth : 32
# of Sectors : 9767541168
Rotation Rate : 7200 RPM
Interface : Serial ATA
Major Version : ATA8-ACS
Minor Version : ----
Transfer Mode : SATA/600 | SATA/600
Power On Hours : 10910 hours
Power On Count : 1891 count
Temperature : 43 C (109 F)
Health Status : Good
Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
APM Level : 0080h [ON]
AAM Level : ----
Drive Letter : F:

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 100 100 _50 000000000000 Read Error Rate
02 100 100 _50 000000000000 Throughput Performance
03 100 100 __1 000000002205 Spin-Up Time
04 100 100 __0 000000000984 Start/Stop Count
05 100 100 _50 000000000000 Reallocated Sectors Count
07 100 100 _50 000000000000 Seek Error Rate
08 100 100 _50 000000000000 Seek Time Performance
09 _73 _73 __0 000000002A9E Power-On Hours
0A 148 100 _30 000000000000 Spin Retry Count
0C 100 100 __0 000000000763 Power Cycle Count
BF 100 100 __0 000000000E0A G-Sense Error Rate
C0 _97 _97 __0 0000000005FD Power-off Retract Count
C1 100 100 __0 000000000A1D Load/Unload Cycle Count
C2 100 100 __0 0031000E002B Temperature
C4 100 100 __0 000000000000 Reallocation Event Count
C5 100 100 __0 000000000000 Current Pending Sector Count
C6 100 100 __0 000000000000 Uncorrectable Sector Count
C7 200 253 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Error Count
DC 100 100 __0 000000000000 Disk Shift
DE _74 _74 __0 0000000029ED Loaded Hours
DF 100 100 __0 000000000000 Load/Unload Retry Count
E0 100 100 __0 000000000000 Load Friction
E2 100 100 __0 00000000021A Load 'In'-time
F0 100 100 __1 000000000000 Head Flying Hours

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
000: 0040 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 2020 2020 2020 2020 3137 4754 4B31 4747 4635 3744
020: 0000 0000 0000 4650 3241 2020 2020 544F 5348 4942
030: 4120 4844 5745 3135 3020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 0000 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0000 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0110
060: FFFF 0FFF 0007 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0008
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F E70E 0006 004C 0040
080: 01F8 0000 746B 7D09 4163 7469 BC09 4163 203F 00FF
090: 00FF 0080 FFFE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: D9B0 4630 0002 0000 0000 0000 6003 0000 5000 0397
110: 8C50 09EA 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 409C
120: 401C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0002 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 003D 0000 0000 4000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 1C20 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 103F 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: D9B0 4630 0002 0000 0001 1000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 E7A5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 0B 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 05
010: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 27 00 64 64 05
020: 22 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 64 64 84 09 00 00 00
030: 00 00 05 33 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 0B
040: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 05 00 64 64 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32 00 49 49 9E 2A 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0A 33 00 94 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32
070: 00 64 64 63 07 00 00 00 00 00 BF 32 00 64 64 0A
080: 0E 00 00 00 00 00 C0 32 00 61 61 FD 05 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C1 32 00 64 64 1D 0A 00 00 00 00 00 C2 22
0A0: 00 64 64 2B 00 0E 00 31 00 00 C4 32 00 64 64 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C6 30 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 32
0D0: 00 C8 FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DC 02 00 64 64 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 32 00 4A 4A ED 29 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 DF 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 22
100: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E2 26 00 64 64 1A
110: 02 00 00 00 00 00 F0 01 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 00 78 00 00 5B
170: 03 00 01 00 02 FF 00 27 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1D

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 32
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 05 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 32
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 32 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0A 1E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BF 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E2 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 36

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(3) Force MP510
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : Force MP510
Firmware : ECFM12.3
Serial Number : 1921820700012771025D
Disk Size : 960.1 GB
Buffer Size : Unknown
# of Sectors : 
Rotation Rate : ---- (SSD)
Interface : NVM Express
Major Version : NVM Express 1.3
Minor Version : 
Transfer Mode : PCIe 3.0 x4 | PCIe 3.0 x4
Power On Hours : 1567 hours
Power On Count : 476 count
Host Reads : 228 GB
Host Writes : 599 GB
Temperature : 38 C (100 F)
Health Status : Good (100 %)
Features : S.M.A.R.T.
APM Level : ----
AAM Level : ----
Drive Letter : G:

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 000000000000 Critical Warning
02 000000000137 Composite Temperature
03 000000000064 Available Spare
04 000000000005 Available Spare Threshold
05 000000000000 Percentage Used
06 000000074D66 Data Units Read
07 00000013302A Data Units Written
08 00000038E2B9 Host Read Commands
09 000000263A78 Host Write Commands
0A 00000000000D Controller Busy Time
0B 0000000001DC Power Cycles
0C 00000000061F Power On Hours
0D 000000000146 Unsafe Shutdowns
0E 000000000000 Media and Data Integrity Errors
0F 000000000546 Number of Error Information Log Entries

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
000: 1987 1987 3931 3132 3238 3730 3030 3130 3732 3137
010: 3230 4435 6F46 6372 2065 504D 3135 2030 2020 2020
020: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020
030: 2020 2020 4345 4D46 3231 332E A701 6479 0900 0001
040: 0300 0001 9680 0098 9680 0098 0300 0000 0002 0000
050: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
060: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
080: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
090: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
110: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
120: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0007 0303
130: 0812 043E 0101 0157 016B 0064 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 6000 9035 00DF 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0100
160: 0000 0001 0111 0157 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

-- SMART_NVME --------------------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 00 37 01 64 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
020: 66 4D 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 2A 30 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
040: BD E2 38 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
050: 78 3A 26 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
070: DC 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
080: 1F 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 46 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 46 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(4) Force MP500
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : Force MP500
Firmware : E7FM05.0
Serial Number : 17107957000123390102
Disk Size : 240.0 GB
Buffer Size : Unknown
# of Sectors : 
Rotation Rate : ---- (SSD)
Interface : NVM Express
Major Version : NVM Express 1.2
Minor Version : 
Transfer Mode : PCIe 3.0 x4 | PCIe 3.0 x4
Power On Hours : 10144 hours
Power On Count : 1828 count
Host Reads : 28652 GB
Host Writes : 14293 GB
Temperature : 63 C (145 F)
Health Status : Good (100 %)
Features : S.M.A.R.T.
APM Level : ----
AAM Level : ----
Drive Letter : C:

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 000000000000 Critical Warning
02 000000000155 Composite Temperature
03 000000000064 Available Spare
04 000000000002 Available Spare Threshold
05 000000000004 Percentage Used
06 00000394DF89 Data Units Read
07 000001C966F6 Data Units Written
08 00002158F134 Host Read Commands
09 00001F431886 Host Write Commands
0A 0000000004FA Controller Busy Time
0B 000000000724 Power Cycles
0C 0000000027A0 Power On Hours
0D 00000000030F Unsafe Shutdowns
0E 000000000000 Media and Data Integrity Errors
0F 000001EFBB87 Number of Error Information Log Entries

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
000: 1987 1987 3731 3031 3937 3735 3030 3130 3332 3933
010: 3130 3230 6F46 6372 2065 504D 3035 2030 2020 2020
020: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020
030: 2020 2020 3745 4D46 3530 302E A701 6479 0900 0000
040: 0200 0001 4F80 0012 E360 0016 0000 0000 0000 0000
050: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
060: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
080: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
090: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
110: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
120: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0007 0303
130: 0302 043F 0101 017F 0193 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

-- SMART_NVME --------------------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 00 50 01 64 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
020: A8 DF 94 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 4D 67 C9 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
040: 46 F4 58 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
050: 9D 28 43 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: FD 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
070: 24 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
080: A0 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 87 BB EF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6A 01 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(5) TOSHIBA HDWE150
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : TOSHIBA HDWE150
Firmware : FP1R
Serial Number : Y8JAK0A8FB9G
Disk Size : 5000.9 GB (8.4/137.4/5000.9/----)
Buffer Size : Unknown
Queue Depth : 32
# of Sectors : 9767541168
Rotation Rate : 7200 RPM
Interface : Serial ATA
Major Version : ATA8-ACS
Minor Version : ----
Transfer Mode : SATA/600 | SATA/600
Power On Hours : 2773 hours
Power On Count : 661 count
Temperature : 43 C (109 F)
Health Status : Good
Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
APM Level : 0080h [ON]
AAM Level : ----
Drive Letter : H:

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 100 100 _50 000000000000 Read Error Rate
02 100 100 _50 000000000000 Throughput Performance
03 100 100 __1 000000002146 Spin-Up Time
04 100 100 __0 000000000938 Start/Stop Count
05 100 100 _50 000000000000 Reallocated Sectors Count
07 100 100 _50 000000000000 Seek Error Rate
08 100 100 _50 000000000000 Seek Time Performance
09 _94 _94 __0 000000000AD5 Power-On Hours
0A 147 100 _30 000000000000 Spin Retry Count
0C 100 100 __0 000000000295 Power Cycle Count
BF 100 100 __0 000000000014 G-Sense Error Rate
C0 100 100 __0 00000000016A Power-off Retract Count
C1 100 100 __0 000000000F14 Load/Unload Cycle Count
C2 100 100 __0 0031000E002B Temperature
C4 100 100 __0 000000000000 Reallocation Event Count
C5 100 100 __0 000000000000 Current Pending Sector Count
C6 100 100 __0 000000000000 Uncorrectable Sector Count
C7 200 253 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Error Count
DC 100 100 __0 000000000000 Disk Shift
DE _96 _96 __0 00000000074C Loaded Hours
DF 100 100 __0 000000000000 Load/Unload Retry Count
E0 100 100 __0 000000000000 Load Friction
E2 100 100 __0 000000000227 Load 'In'-time
F0 100 100 __1 000000000000 Head Flying Hours

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
000: 0040 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 2020 2020 2020 2020 5938 4A41 4B30 4138 4642 3947
020: 0000 0000 0000 4650 3152 2020 2020 544F 5348 4942
030: 4120 4844 5745 3135 3020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 0000 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0000 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0110
060: FFFF 0FFF 0007 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0108
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F E70E 0006 004C 00CC
080: 01F8 0000 746B 7D09 4163 7469 BC09 4163 203F 8129
090: 8129 0080 FFFE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: D9B0 4630 0002 0000 0000 0000 6003 0000 5000 0398
110: EBB8 14B2 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 409C
120: 401C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0002 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 003D 0000 0000 4000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 1C20 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 103F 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: D9B0 4630 0002 0000 0001 1000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 44A5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 0B 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 05
010: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 27 00 64 64 46
020: 21 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 64 64 38 09 00 00 00
030: 00 00 05 33 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 0B
040: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 05 00 64 64 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32 00 5E 5E D5 0A 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0A 33 00 93 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32
070: 00 64 64 95 02 00 00 00 00 00 BF 32 00 64 64 14
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 32 00 64 64 6A 01 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C1 32 00 64 64 14 0F 00 00 00 00 00 C2 22
0A0: 00 64 64 2B 00 0E 00 31 00 00 C4 32 00 64 64 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C6 30 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 32
0D0: 00 C8 FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DC 02 00 64 64 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 32 00 60 60 4C 07 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 DF 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 22
100: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E2 26 00 64 64 27
110: 02 00 00 00 00 00 F0 01 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 00 78 00 00 5B
170: 03 00 01 00 02 FF 00 22 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E4

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 32
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 05 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 32
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 32 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0A 1E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BF 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E2 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 36


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Those corsair drives run hot. I have on here in one of my systems and it normally runs approx 55~60C. It seems hot however that drive has been running almost non-stop for well over two years without issue. Do understand that not all nvme M.2 drives run hot. Samsung and WD are pretty cool running.
If the corsair toolbox says the drive is healthy, then it most likely is fine.
Here is a link to the support page for your motherboard;
https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z270 Taichi/index.asp#Download
Download and install the arock Atuning utility; from that post your temps and voltages; specifically cpu temp, 12V, 5V, and 3.3V values. Note that is also an overclocking utility. Do not make any changes; just use the hardware monitor part of the program.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

I already have all the things for A-tuning etc.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

thedragonmaster said:


> I already have all the things for A-tuning etc.


OK, then post the info.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

CPU Temp: 42 degree Celsius 
MB Temp 36 degree Celsius

Voltages 12v 12.384 V
5v 5.040 V
3.3v 3.334 V


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Is that under a normal or no load condition OR is that while running a stress test?
42C is not high however if that is under a light load condition, I would do some more testing to see what it does when running a stress test ie prime95 or OCCT. Let the stress test run for at least 2min to stabilize temps and voltages. 
I have the very same processor [overclocked to 4.2gig] and you can see it is running at 31C so I would check the temp while stressing the system.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Okay that was under light load and mine is over clocked to 4.5 at the moment.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

From what I noticed hardly anything really changed.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

So instead of the computer crashing instead the game crashed. I was playing destiny 2 and it just froze then closed. All things appeared to be normal since I had a friend watching my cpu, gpu, etc etc.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

thedragonmaster said:


> Okay that was under light load and mine is over clocked to 4.5 at the moment.


First and foremost, return ALL settings to stock. Once you get the system to run correctly, then and only then attempt an overclock. 
See if you still have the problem with all bios settings set to default.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

The reason it is still overclocked is because I did set it to stock settings and it did nothing to fix it and that's the only setting I really had changed.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

When you attempt to troubleshoot anything, it is best to have a s few variables as possible. Up to you however IF I were troubleshooting the system, I would return all setting to default/stock.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

I get what your saying it's just I already ruled out overclock so that's the sole thing I have going that is changed.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

So my game has crashed once again no temp fluctuations, nothing looked odd with the cpu gpu etc I am at a lose here.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

So I just got another BSOD this time a hypervisor error bsod. I don't even know what is going on any more.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I see a few things that make me wonder;
1 MBR error. Why was win10 installed in legacy mode rather than uefi mode? Your board supports uefi
2 You did a scan with norton. IMO norton is a problem waiting to happen. I know it comes with a lot of asrock boards [it is available for download for the system I am using] I never bother to download/install

As a simple test, here is what I would do;
1 Make an image of your system drive as it is now. I use and recommend acronis true image however there are free ones available
2 Make a win10 install usb
3 Many asrock boards have a secure erase option as part of the bios. I do not know if your board has this option. In any case, secure erase the M.2 drive. Note secure erase is NOT a format; it is a command issued to the drive's controller. Be sure bios is set for uefi mode and not legacy mode
4 When done with the above, shutdown and pull the pw connectors from any drives. If you have more than one M.2, remove all except the drive on which you intend to install windows
5 Pw ON and boot the system with the install usb. Clean install windows. You can then pw OFF and connect or install any other drives

Windows10 does not like to install the boot files to a M.2 drive and will install them to any other drive connected to a sata port. When you do the install as referenced above, setup has no choice; it must install ALL files to the M.2 drive

If you still have the problem, you can always restore the image you made in step #1. 
Just a guess on my part however I think you are getting the MBR error not from the windows system drive but from the drive that contains the boot files. Again just a guess.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

The reason I think it was legacy is because it was an upgrade chain that went all the way back to xp. Secondly I Uninstalled Norton after the scan I just used it as a double check. And I also use acronis. I won't be able to do the test just yet but I will try once I get home.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Upgrades are often problematic. Nothing beats a clean install with updated drivers. If win10 was installed and activated, you simply clean install. Win10 will phone home on it's own and activate itself.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

So I don't have to reinput the code when I do this? And what does the secure erase remove exactly I don't want to have to reinstall a bunch of programs over.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Secure erase destroys ALL data on the drive ie the drive is in the same condition as when new.
You have to install programs anyway. A clean install of windows is not going to have the registry entries, ddl files in the system32 folder, etc to run.

No, you do not input the install key.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Okay well I will tell you how it goes later today I am currently at college so it will be a while.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Well now instead of showing MBR error 1 it says to select boot drive and just says my force mp500 doesn't exist in bios anymore. So I couldn't even secure wipe it.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Though I now realize my motherboard does not have that function.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If the bios is not seeing the M.2 drive, it may have failed. I would reseat the drive in the M.2 slot. 
There are other ways to secure erase a M.2 drive. The corsair toolbox should have the ability to do the secure erase. It has been a while since I used a force M.2 since it is in my kids system now so I do not remember IF it has this capability.


----------



## thedragonmaster (Oct 20, 2019)

The weird part is that now that I turn it on again it sees the drive so I think the m2 drive wasn't seated I will see what I can do.


----------

